# saying hey to all!



## duckster34 (Dec 4, 2005)

stumbleed on to this site by accident, liked the forum and decided to register. wanted to give a shout out to all you guy's and gal's if there are any. but hey ya'll.
a little bout myself been trapping since i was a teenager now 36, from georgia, have a 13 yo that wants to get started and follow in dad's foot steps. haven't trapped for several years due to kids and work and not to mention the furs prices, but may get started up again to pass on the sport and some knowledge to the little ones. but enough bout me just wanted to say hey and cool forum-later duckster


----------

